# What is that?????



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Well first Holly and the pie, but that was nothing compared to Mr. Memphis this fine Sunday morning. Upon my late waking this morning I came down the hall to an area of undescribable destruction. At first I see at the end of the hall this huge pile of white stuff...black pieces everywhere...more white plastic..upon entry into the living room there before me was more white stuff that it turns out is FUR. For a moment I thought...OMG what was in here that large white and fluffy...well my oldest son had 3 rabbit pelts in the closet (notice I use the term HAD)...these were in the living room, front room, and kitchen. Laying on the kitchen floor...my brand new black flip flops...price tag still hanging from one of the mangled straps....being flippys they were foam, so there was nothing left of them...I truly didn't know that much foam went into a pair of flippys...continuing my walk are my favorite pair of leather sandals...straps gone....insole chewed....continuing my walk around the house (it's one huge circle) and coming back up on the bunny fur I spy my son's tennis shoes inserts with rubber all over leading to the closet. Memphis will leave socks...clothes alone...but hubby left the closet door open this morning on his way out to a fishing tournament...I guess the bunny fur started a frenzy of mass destruction. I would have a pic had hubby not taken camera, and my cell phone is MIA (probably in my van..didn't see it eaten...LOL) I kept saying 'oh no oh no....good lord what a mess' Holly had been sleeping soundly on the bed with me...she can't get up or down by herself yet, so I know she's innocent..LOL Everything can be replaced, but the white fur was floating all over....I mean it looked like about 10 poodles were defurred inside...and his poop has black shiny things from the flippys...and the leather is coming out nicely I see....:doh::uhoh: You know the expression 'sh*ttin' cats'? Well it sure looks like that is what he's doing out in the yard :uhoh::bowl: I tell you....was more mad at hubby for leaving door open...LOL Good grief!!!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You will cherish the memory of this forever!!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Someday you will laugh about this... just keep repeating that to yourself.:crossfing


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG - that is just too darn funny! It reminds me of when I thought Dax and maggie were shedding like crazy one hot weather afternoon and there was massive amounts of hair on the front porch one day. Johnny laughed so hard at me when I said that Maggie and Dax were blwoing their coats (as if I was so smart since joing GRF : ) and he showed me the deer hide that Dax had gotten hold of - ROTFL... of course that was deer hair ::: Geesh!!!!!


I thought my BYB was pulling the wool over me too when I realized that Dax is part pack rat... not just from his long tail, but his secret corner in the kitchen where I finally learned that I can find all of our mising (chewed on )shoes, clothes, kids toys, etc 



Tiffany


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Your a great story teller. I was laughing and cringing at the thought of all that mess. Shame on "daddy" for leaving the closet open and tempting Memphis like that. <g>


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Love the story ... even without photos I could see it unfolding in my minds eye.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rut Roh...Sort of like teenagers when parents go on vacation...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too funny, Dad should of closed the closet, blame him...LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so funny and sounds like something that Bama would do. That reminds me, yesterday I found a pink spot on my tan comforter and wondered where it came from. I remembered I had bought the cats some toys and one was that same hot fushia pink. Looked all over the house for it, couldnt find it. Figured Bama ate it and this morning, I found some bright fushia pink poop in the back yard. I laughed so hard as I was cleaning it up. I am telling you that poop could glow in the dark it was so hot pink.


----------

